# 12 days!!!!



## emma1986 (Sep 22, 2009)

Sorry, just wanted to share my excitement over the fact that in 12 days time I will be on my way to a new life in Spain WooHoo!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

emma1986 said:


> Sorry, just wanted to share my excitement over the fact that in 12 days time I will be on my way to a new life in Spain WooHoo!!


Scary!!!! I remember the feelings a couple of weeks before leaving to come to Spain!!!! I actually got cold feet the week before, I suddenly realised what I was leaving behind, friends, family, way of life...!!! But, hey, I've no regrets, its wonderful here!!

Jo xxx


----------



## emma1986 (Sep 22, 2009)

jojo said:


> Scary!!!! I remember the feelings a couple of weeks before leaving to come to Spain!!!! I actually got cold feet the week before, I suddenly realised what I was leaving behind, friends, family, way of life...!!! But, hey, I've no regrets, its wonderful here!!
> 
> Jo xxx


I had the whole 'oh my god reality just hit home what the hell am I doing' moment a few days ago. But that soon subsided and im just dead excited now. Its a fresh start and I cant wait, and all my family and friends have been so supportive which helps a lot. Id rather regret going than regret not going! Life is just to short. 

Look out Almeria, here I come! lane:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

emma1986 said:


> I had the whole 'oh my god reality just hit home what the hell am I doing' moment a few days ago. But that soon subsided and im just dead excited now. Its a fresh start and I cant wait, and all my family and friends have been so supportive which helps a lot. Id rather regret going than regret not going! Life is just to short.
> 
> Look out Almeria, here I come! lane:


Yes that was my attitude! There can be nothing sadder than being old and looking back at your life wishing you had done something. You must keep us posted Emma, very often when people come over they dissappear and we never hear what happens to em!!

Jo xxx


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

emma1986 said:


> I had the whole 'oh my god reality just hit home what the hell am I doing' moment a few days ago. But that soon subsided and im just dead excited now. Its a fresh start and I cant wait, and all my family and friends have been so supportive which helps a lot. Id rather regret going than regret not going! Life is just to short.
> 
> Look out Almeria, here I come! lane:


good luck to you im not far behind you in making the move and i will be leaving a very healthy business behind so i really do have a lot to lose if it go's pear shaped  go for it girl :clap2:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Did you get your CV sorted and more importantly, have you got any jobs lined up yet??


Jo xxxx


----------



## emma1986 (Sep 22, 2009)

jojo said:


> Did you get your CV sorted and more importantly, have you got any jobs lined up yet??
> 
> 
> Jo xxxx


CV is sorted - to the best of my abilities anyway! Need to get the other half to check it makes sense when I get out there! No definates about a job yet but my partner has a few ideas up his sleeve and may be able to get me some work at the school where he works so fingers crossed for that. I have every faith in myself that I will find something. It may not be my dream job or even a bareable job but as long as it pays the rent thats all im bothered about 

x


----------



## emma1986 (Sep 22, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> good luck to you im not far behind you in making the move and i will be leaving a very healthy business behind so i really do have a lot to lose if it go's pear shaped  go for it girl :clap2:


Thank you  I hope it works out for you then! What are you going to be doing and what area are you moving to?

x


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

emma1986 said:


> Sorry, just wanted to share my excitement over the fact that in 12 days time I will be on my way to a new life in Spain WooHoo!!


Good luck to you Emma!

Hope you mangage to get work of some sort. I didn't join in the thread about the CV translation coz you got a lot of feed back, but I would just like to say that I liked Tallulah's idea (surprise surprise, we do tend do agree) about English one side and Spanish the other. It just adds to the CV and can't be seen as a negative point in my view.

As others have said, please keep in touch. It's really interesting to hear about other peoples' experiences.
Thanks


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

emma1986 said:


> Sorry, just wanted to share my excitement over the fact that in 12 days time I will be on my way to a new life in Spain WooHoo!!


Best of luck Emma! keep in touch and let us know how it all works out .... its a good support network on here just in case you need us!

Sue xx lane:


----------



## emma1986 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks both. I will definately keep you all posted as soon as I find a cybercafe! And im sure ill be bugging you all for advice at least once a week haha xxx


----------

